# Twisp Cirrus questions



## AJFour (12/1/18)

Hi all

I recently replaced my Twisp Aero X with the Cirrus. 

I love it 98% of the time, but I’ve got some problems. 

Every couple of days, I clean it by unscrewing the coil, blowing out excess fluid into a tissue and wiping out the chamber on the battery. Every so often (not every time), after completing this process, when refilling the tank, it leaks excessively into the chamber, with fluid coming out of the vents and the tank and mouthpiece screw top heating up quite significantly. It also makes a “slurpy” sound when drawing on it. What am I doing wrong?

Also, what is the average suggested lifetime of a coil when you vape regularly?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Silver (12/1/18)

Hi @AJFour 
I have moved this thread into the TWISP subforum so they can assist you directly here. 

Tagging @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari as well


----------



## daniel craig (13/1/18)

AJFour said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently replaced my Twisp Aero X with the Cirrus.
> 
> ...


I had this same issue back in the day with the Twisp Aero device. According to the kiosk staff, you had to do cleaning (removing coil, wiping it off etc) I found this to be too much work for a sub-ohm tank and so I switched to other devices.


----------



## daniel craig (13/1/18)

I think @Hooked had a similar issue as well: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/45830/


----------



## Hooked (13/1/18)

@AJFour @daniel craig My Twisp device is rather different from the Cirrus. It's a Mini Vega 




It was a fantastic device, until it started gurgling and spitting and yes, e-liquid would come out of the drip-tip while I was vaping. I took it back to the shop where I bought it. The guy in the shop tried it for himself and confirmed that there was something wrong. He has returned it to Twisp who will either repair it or replace it with a new one. I hope to hear next week what the outcome is. I'll keep you in the loop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @AJFour @daniel craig My Twisp device is rather different from the Cirrus. It's a Mini Vega
> 
> View attachment 118927
> 
> ...


I think the issue is with the coil heads. They seem to over saturate really fast and this could either be because the juice flow holes are too big, the cotton used isn't good or the cotton isn't packed which allows juice to absorb very quick and cause gurgling. A way around might be to use higher VG juices which would take longer to absorb.


----------



## Hooked (13/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> I think the issue is with the coil heads. They seem to over saturate really fast and this could either be because the juice flow holes are too big, the cotton used isn't good or the cotton isn't packed which allows juice to absorb very quick and cause gurgling. A way around might be to use higher VG juices which would take longer to absorb.



@daniel craig Twisp replied to my question on the forum about which e-liquid to use in MY device and he said preferably 50/50 but could go up to 60/40


----------



## AJFour (13/1/18)

Thank you for the responses guys. The odd thing is, the leaking (through the vents) subsides after a while and the gurgling stops. It then works perfectly until I take it apart for cleaning again. And like I said, it’s not every time. 

As a side note, I like the dental floss idea in the other thread. I think I might try that next time. 

Thanks again for the help and suggestions!


----------



## Spyro (15/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @AJFour @daniel craig My Twisp device is rather different from the Cirrus. It's a Mini Vega
> 
> View attachment 118927
> 
> ...




I'm pretty damn convinced that it is entirely because of the mouth piece. I have used my old twisp mouth piece on many different tanks and without fail it causes vapour build up and you get juice in your mouth and around the tip. Try a non twisp drip tip and see what happens.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (16/1/18)

AJFour said:


> Hi all
> 
> I recently replaced my Twisp Aero X with the Cirrus.
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,
Sorry for getting back to you so late. Sometimes a problem like this is best resolved by contacting our support team. They can directly help assess the issue. The Cirrus has been designed to be really easy to use and clean and shouldn't leak at all in the manner you are describing.

Check the following:
- That all the seals are present and undamaged
- That the tank cylinder is correctly seated - it has 2 pips underneath that need to locate correctly. When located correctly it drops down a little and sits flush with the atomizer base. It should not be able to rotate when seated correctly.
- Make sure the top cap is correctly threaded on and that the thread has not been damaged or cross threaded. Remember to push down to overcome the child lock, to correctly close the top.

Generally, leaking of the sort you describe means that there is a sealing issue and that air is making it's way into the tank. This can be due to any of the items mentioned in the checklist above.

Hope this helps

M!c

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AJFour (19/1/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Hi Daniel,
> Sorry for getting back to you so late. Sometimes a problem like this is best resolved by contacting our support team. They can directly help assess the issue. The Cirrus has been designed to be really easy to use and clean and shouldn't leak at all in the manner you are describing.
> 
> Check the following:
> ...



Thanks Mic

I will definitely mail the support guys. I've checked all of the items you've mentioned above, and all is in order there. 

I've cleaned the device twice since posting this thread, and both times it seems to have worked OK after. However, I'm still experiencing the device heating up significantly (the tank and the top cap). Is this normal?

Also, on average, how long should the battery last? I have to charge mine twice a day. I vape in the car on the way to work (about an hour, off and on) and then take 2 "smoke breaks" before 12:00. This is when I have to charge it for the first time that day.

Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Mic Lazzari (22/1/18)

AJFour said:


> Thanks Mic
> 
> I will definitely mail the support guys. I've checked all of the items you've mentioned above, and all is in order there.
> 
> ...



Hello again,
I just want to follow up on whether your issues have been resolved satisfactorily? Let me know how you are going with your Cirrus ...


----------



## AJFour (23/1/18)

Hi

Yes, thank you. I mailed the support team and a lady named Yvette assisted me. I sent her a couple of pictures of the leaking and she suggested that I take it to a kiosk for assessment. I’m going there tomorrow and will report back after. 

Thanks again for the assistance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (24/1/18)

AJFour said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, thank you. I mailed the support team and a lady named Yvette assisted me. I sent her a couple of pictures of the leaking and she suggested that I take it to a kiosk for assessment. I’m going there tomorrow and will report back after.
> 
> Thanks again for the assistance



Good to hear. Hope you continue to enjoy the Cue - there are still new things to come.


----------



## Farzaanah (22/5/18)

AJFour said:


> Thanks Mic
> 
> I will definitely mail the support guys. I've checked all of the items you've mentioned above, and all is in order there.
> 
> ...


Do you power ur Twisp off (pressing 5×) wen ur not smoking it?


----------



## Farzaanah (22/5/18)

Farzaanah said:


> Do you power ur Twisp off (pressing 5×) wen ur not smoking it?


I have my Twisp cirrus js over a month now n use it alot (tryna stop smoking cigs) n IV only had to charge it abt 4 times for the most. Also wen mine started leaking n making gurgling noises, I took it to Twisp n they changed my atomiser head n it's been working perfectly since then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius182 (5/7/18)

Hi all, I'm new to vaping. Started a little over a month ago after smoking for 20 years. I need some help please? I started out with a Twisp Cue that I won on their website. Enjoyed it and decided to upgrade to a Cirrus. It's great, but I went through 2 coils since last week Wednesday and the new one I installed last night it starting to burn my throat. Same as the first two, but they at least lasted about 3 days each. 
I don't get what I'm doing wrong? When I install the new coil, I drip 3 drops of e-liquid in the top of the coil. I then let it sit for about 30 minutes, I know this is long, but just to be safe. Then, I open the air vent fully and take a couple of hits without firing the coil. After that I start by taking a couple of short hits, just to get the coil to settle in. Now, at first I thought it was because I was taking long hits every time. So last night I started firing the coil in short 2 second bursts while taking every hit. This coil did not even last 24 hours. Please, please help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

Marius182 said:


> Hi all, I'm new to vaping. Started a little over a month ago after smoking for 20 years. I need some help please? I started out with a Twisp Cue that I won on their website. Enjoyed it and decided to upgrade to a Cirrus. It's great, but I went through 2 coils since last week Wednesday and the new one I installed last night it starting to burn my throat. Same as the first two, but they at least lasted about 3 days each.
> I don't get what I'm doing wrong? When I install the new coil, I drip 3 drops of e-liquid in the top of the coil. I then let it sit for about 30 minutes, I know this is long, but just to be safe. Then, I open the air vent fully and take a couple of hits without firing the coil. After that I start by taking a couple of short hits, just to get the coil to settle in. Now, at first I thought it was because I was taking long hits every time. So last night I started firing the coil in short 2 second bursts while taking every hit. This coil did not even last 24 hours. Please, please help.



Welcome to the forum @Marius182 
Sorry to hear about your issues you are having. Don't worry we will try to help you rectify it

I am not familiar with the Cirrus - so am going to tag @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari who are the Twisp representatives on the forum and both extremely knowledgeable on their products. Perhaps they can give you some tips.

I would like to ask you though, what juice are you vaping in that Twisp Cirrus? Do you know the nic strength and the PG/VG ratio?


----------



## Marius182 (5/7/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @Marius182
> Sorry to hear about your issues you are having. Don't worry we will try to help you rectify it
> 
> I am not familiar with the Cirrus - so am going to tag @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari who are the Twisp representatives on the forum and both extremely knowledgeable on their products. Perhaps they can give you some tips.
> ...



Hi Silver,

I use the original twisp juice for the orange range. It's 3 mg 70/30 VG/PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/18)

Marius182 said:


> Hi Silver,
> 
> I use the original twisp juice for the orange range. It's 3 mg 70/30 VG/PG.



Great, that is helpful
Perhaps that will make it easier for the other guys to advise you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (5/7/18)

Marius182 said:


> ... coil did not even last 24 hours. Please, please help.


@Silver thanks for tagging us in. 

@Marius182 i am going to have to ask you to contact support@twisp.co.za and have the guys help you out as well. But as a quick remark ... you are right the coil should last much longer that just a day! The 3mg juice should also not irritate when vaping. 

Support should be able to assist via email, but do yourself a favour and visit your nearest Twisp kiosk, they will do a quick test on the battery as well as look at the cirrus coils for you. They are also very happy in having you test other flavours with the Cirrus, I am sure they will sort you out. 

Please update me when all is said and done! 

ps. I informed the support team to look out for your mail, please use your forum name in your introduction so they can match you correctly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marius182 (6/7/18)

Hi guys,

Sorry for taking so long to respond, I had a rather frustrating day.  This morning on my way to work, I stopped at the Twisp Kiosk in Brooklyn where I bought my Cirrus as the coil I installed yesterday afternoon was burnt again. The two lady's were very helpful, they checked the coils and gave me 3 new coils. Setup one of the new coils for me and topped me up with some cinnamon e-liquid. I finished the tank and topped up with the fruit blend. Everything was going super until about 15:00. The coil we installed this morning burnt. 

I immediately went back to them as I was working in Hatfield today. As this wasn't what I expected from Twisp I asked them nicely to refund as I'm not prepared to keep paying for coils on a daily basis. The lady once again was very helpful. But this is the frustrating part. Apparently they will only refund me in 7 days, and on top of that they deduct 25% usage fee and apparently there's an issue to refund me for the R159 coils I bought. I'm sorry, but that is ridiculous. I've never heard of anything like that in my entire life. Is this really how it's done? Please let me know your thoughts on this as I'm really considering approaching consumer affairs about this.

The only good thing about today, is that I went and bought myself an E-leaf pico and I'm very impressed up to now, will see if the coils last.


----------



## HPBotha (8/7/18)

Marius182 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry for taking so long to respond, I had a rather frustrating day.  This morning on my way to work, I stopped at the Twisp Kiosk in Brooklyn where I bought my Cirrus as the coil I installed yesterday afternoon was burnt again.




Thank you for your feedback. I will take this up with the support team.


----------



## Marius182 (9/7/18)

HPBotha said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I will take this up with the support team.


Hi HPBotha, thank you for your help. I strongly disagree with the 25% usage fee. I have never in my life returned something and had 25% usage fee deducted, it's not a used car.  The other reason I disagree with it, is that according to their own slip, I had 10 days for a refund, I returned it in that time. 

Anyway, thank you guys for a great forum and for always responding and trying to assist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

